# trimming plugs



## dgave (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone heard of using a router to trim dowel plugs flush?

Years ago I built a tall cabinet, which I assempled with wood screws, recessed and counter-bored. I covered the screw heads with plugs cut from a hardwood dowel. That meant a dozen protruding dowel plugs to be cut flush with the cabinet's sides and top.

I chucked a 3/4-inch straight bit into a small router and adjusted it to just a hair short of flush with the base. I placed the router so the bit was near but not touching the dowel plug. Then I turned it on and carefully eased the bit into the plug. The plugs trimmed with the router required only minimal sanding to be perfectly flush.

It occurred to me that I had never seen this technique described in a magazine or book, or heard about anyone using it, so I began to worry that it might not be an appropriate or safe use of the router. So I never used the technique again, even though it was cleaner and faster than any other technique I've used to trim dowel plugs (belt sander, flush-cut hand saw, etc.).

Is there a reason why I shouldn't try this technique again?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I reckon it's a waste of time, myself. Saw off with a flush cut saw, a quick pass with a very sharp low angle block plane then a rub over with sand paper. Quicker, quieter and less mess to clean up. Do it all the time on hardwood skirting boards (baseboards)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dgave said:


> Has anyone heard of using a router to trim dowel plugs flush?
> 
> Years ago I built a tall cabinet, which I assempled with wood screws, recessed and counter-bored. I covered the screw heads with plugs cut from a hardwood dowel. That meant a dozen protruding dowel plugs to be cut flush with the cabinet's sides and top.
> 
> ...


Hi David - can't think of a reason except a plunge base would probably be preferable but no reason you can't do it the way you did.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I made a jig just for that type of job, the router works great for that job and no saw marks in the stock from that Ops stroke , with the jig I made it has a way to pull it back over the pins/plugs to make sure they are flat with the stock without taking the router off the project ,it's almost like a go and no go gauge , if it slips over the pins they are down all the way..
and with just some light sanding with some 220 grit paper your done.


if you want to see it just ask and I will dig it up and post a snapshot of it.. 

========



dgave said:


> Has anyone heard of using a router to trim dowel plugs flush?
> 
> Years ago I built a tall cabinet, which I assempled with wood screws, recessed and counter-bored. I covered the screw heads with plugs cut from a hardwood dowel. That meant a dozen protruding dowel plugs to be cut flush with the cabinet's sides and top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il n'ya aucune raison de ne pas continuer.
Je l'ai fait souvent, j'ai même fait un fond spécial ouvert à cette offre

Vive

Daniel

Good evening,

There is no reason to not continue.
I often do, I even opened a special base for this job

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

??????? 

=======



santé said:


> bonsoir,
> 
> il n'ya aucune raison de ne pas continuer.
> Je l'ai fait souvent, j'ai même fait un fond spécial ouvert à cette offre
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Dave:

It is called a sled and comes in two orientations, vertically to do your job (and others) and horizontally for doing vertical carving. The horizontal mount is one of the few ways that you can angle a router bit.

My problem is where your frame meets the baseplate. I found mine flexes too much so I'm redesigning my frame so the router mounts on a handle rather than the baseplate. I found I was scoring the workpiece slightly.

There is another method for angling a router bit and that is what I call "an angler." You'll find a member here named Santé and he has made a plunge version which is the cat's meow. His site is in french (that's him above) but you can see it. 

Parchance, Santé, avez-vous un address directe pour ca?

Perhaps, Santé, would you have an url for that?



dgave said:


> Has anyone heard of using a router to trim dowel plugs flush?
> 
> Years ago I built a tall cabinet, which I assempled with wood screws, recessed and counter-bored. I covered the screw heads with plugs cut from a hardwood dowel. That meant a dozen protruding dowel plugs to be cut flush with the cabinet's sides and top.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il n'ya aucune raison de ne pas continuer.
> Je l'ai fait souvent, j'ai même fait un fond spécial ouvert à cette offre
> ...


Traduction/Translation:

Good evening:

There is no reason that you can't continue. I do it often. I also created a special open base for this.

Good life (sort of -- translation doesn't always work well)


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Ron
I do not understand what is "the cat's meow"

Excuse me all for the " not translation" but here it is late (0 h) I was sleeping ;-)

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi Ron
> I do not understand what is "the cat's meow"
> 
> Excuse me all for the " not translation" but here it is late (0 h) I was sleeping ;-)
> ...


A peut pres de <<ceux qu'il y a de mieux.>>

J'espere que ca vous aide.

Mais c'est quoi "Vive?"

Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Excuse me all for the " not translation" but here it is late (0 h) I was sleeping ;-)


Hey, pas de problème. J'ai besoin de practique.

Ron


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Ron, Is this the adress you are talking ?

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Defonceuse_Inclinable.pdf

Daniel


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Santé,
In your pdf what router is that, is it a Kress?

Cheers
Titus


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Titus A Duxass said:


> Hi Santé,
> In your pdf what router is that, is it a Kress?
> 
> Cheers
> Titus


Yes, it is, whith 43 mm collet, 900w


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Santé said:


> Yes, it is, whith 43 mm collet, 900w


That's a nice bit of kit.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Santé said:


> Hi Ron, Is this the adress you are talking ?
> 
> http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Defonceuse_Inclinable.pdf
> 
> Daniel


qui/yup. C'est ca! That's it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Santé said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il n'ya aucune raison de ne pas continuer.
> Je l'ai fait souvent, j'ai même fait un fond spécial ouvert à cette offre
> ...


Daniel, with that fine jig I'm taking it upon myself to appoint you to the forums Hall of Fame to join Bob (bobj3) the pair of you have proved time after time that you think outside the square, congratulations, you will now receive that same remuneration as Bob!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Harry for this appreciation !:sarcastic:http://www.routerforums.com/images/smilies/sarcastic.gif

Daniel


----------



## dgave (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, all, for the input. I won't hesitate to use this technique again.


----------



## dgave (Aug 24, 2010)

In my original post, I said I had never seen this technique (using the router to trim dowel plugs) described in a magazine or book. And it's been more than 30 years since I first tried it. Then, lo and behold, about a week later, there it is in the December, 2010 issue of Woodworker's Journal, page 64. Some coincidence.


----------

